# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  از بین این 4تا رشته! کدومش؟

## mhsn.1177mj

سلام! شما از بین مکانیک, متالوژی, برق و صنایع کدومشو انتخاب میکنین برا دانشگاه آزاد؟ و آینده کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## Ultra

آینده فیزیک
و همچنین

آمار و کاربرد ها بهتره

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

درود فراوان  :Yahoo (1): 

بسته به علاقه است  :Yahoo (1): 

چه درس هایی دوست داری الکترونیک - فیزیک یا دروس مهندسی مدیریت

ولی من خودم بین این رشته ها صنایع رو بیشتر از بقیه دوست دارم چون کمتر اشباع شدس و جدید تره و تمامی مراکز و

سازمان ها بهش نیاز دارن  :Yahoo (1): 

بازم بسته به علاقه است

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

بقیه هم نظرشون بگن! ممنون

----------


## tohid645

> تو این انجمن افراد مسن هستن از این شوخی ها نکنید


راست میگه اینده امار و کاربردها تو ایران بهترینه :Yahoo (35): (به نقل از چند استادمون میگم)

----------


## Ultra

> تو این انجمن افراد مسن هستن از این شوخی ها نکنید


این سوال که میاید اینجا میپرسید چه رشته ای بخونم
دقیقا مثل این سواله که در روز چند ساعت درس بخونم بشم رتبه یک؟

خب برادر من 
من قراره بخونم یا خودت؟

----------


## farshid1360

دوستان عزیز آینده این شغل ها به راحتی قابل پیش بینی است. جواب شما هیچکدام است. چون هیچکدام آینده روشنی ندارند.

----------


## Ultra

هر رشته ای که بتونید توش نوآور باشید و حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشید عالیه واستون

وگرنه من بهتون توصیه میکنم سمت مهندسی ها نرید 

چون آخرش یا راننده آژانس میشید یا سوپری

بعد میگید شغل نیست

الانه اگر کسی میخواد مهندسی بخونه یا باید انقدر قوی باشی که بیان دنبالت

یا انقدر پول داشته باشی که خودت شاغل بشی

وگرنه همین الان یا برو تجربی یا انسانی

----------


## farshid1360

> هر رشته ای که بتونید توش نوآور باشید و حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشید عالیه واستون
> 
> وگرنه من بهتون توصیه میکنم سمت مهندسی ها نرید 
> 
> چون آخرش یا راننده آژانس میشید یا سوپری
> 
> بعد میگید شغل نیست
> 
> الانه اگر کسی میخواد مهندسی بخونه یا باید انقدر قوی باشی که بیان دنبالت
> ...


حرفی میزنی
آخه انسانی وضعش خیلی داغون تر از مهندسیه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> هر رشته ای که بتونید توش نوآور باشید و حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشید عالیه واستون
> 
> وگرنه من بهتون توصیه میکنم سمت مهندسی ها نرید 
> 
> چون آخرش یا راننده آژانس میشید یا سوپری
> 
> بعد میگید شغل نیست
> 
> الانه اگر کسی میخواد مهندسی بخونه یا باید انقدر قوی باشی که بیان دنبالت
> ...


با یه سری از حرفات موافقم 

با یه سری به شدت

یعنی چی اخر عاقبت مهندسی راننده تاکسیه 

عه یعنی چی اخه . 

وضعیبت انسانی هم همچین تعریفی نداره 

ولی به نظرم اگه ادم دنبال علاقش باشه  و رشته تحصیلیشو دوست داشته باشه و دنبال

یادگیری باشه به جز دانشگااه تو رشته خودش میتونی حرفی واسه گفتن داشته باشه

----------


## Ultra

> با یه سری از حرفات موافقم 
> 
> با یه سری به شدت
> 
> یعنی چی اخر عاقبت مهندسی راننده تاکسیه 
> 
> عه یعنی چی اخه . 
> 
> وضعیبت انسانی هم همچین تعریفی نداره 
> ...


فکر کردی استنفورد و ام ای تی منتظره فارغ التحصیل بشی ببرت که درس بدی؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> دوستان عزیز آینده این شغل ها به راحتی قابل پیش بینی است. جواب شما هیچکدام است. چون هیچکدام آینده روشنی ندارند.


لطف کنید جواب سوال رو بدید تفره نرید

اگه دو سه نفر در اطراف شما نتوستن به اینده روشنی برسن دلیل بر بد بودنشون نیست

این رشته ها اگه رو مهارت هاش کار بشه و علاوه بر دانشگاه دنبال یادگیری فراتر باشید میشه نون و اب حسابی دراورد

این رشته ها جزو 5 رشته برتر فنی هستند از لحاظ درامد و گستردگی . حالا اگه تو ایران اشباع شده و خیلی ها گیر کردن توش

و راننده تاکسی شدن دلیل بر بد بودنش نیست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ultra

> حرفی میزنی
> آخه انسانی وضعش خیلی داغون تر از مهندسیه


مهم منظورم بود

اینکه توی مهندسی یا باید عالی باشی یا پول داشته باشی
یا اینکه نباشی

همین سه حالت رو داره

----------


## Full Professor

> سلام! شما از بین مکانیک, متالوژی, برق و صنایع کدومشو انتخاب میکنین برا دانشگاه آزاد؟ و آینده کدوم بهتره؟


برو مکانیک شاخه سیالات 
دستت توی ایران باز تره برا کار و رشته ی بسیار زیبایی است

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> برو مکانیک شاخه سیالات 
> دستت توی ایران باز تره برا کار و رشته ی بسیار زیبایی است


سیالات خیلی سخنه

یه چیز عجیب غریبیه

باز بنظرم صنایع بهتر میتونه باشه

----------


## Full Professor

> سیالات خیلی سخنه
> 
> یه چیز عجیب غریبیه
> 
> باز بنظرم صنایع بهتر میتونه باشه


تو ایران کار سیلات بیشتره چرا
چون ما منبع سیالات داریم
بزرگترین ذخایر گاز که گاز سیال هست تمام خطوط انتقال از مخزن تا بهره برداری
سد های زیادی داریم آب سیال ست
نفت زیادی داریم خطوط انتقال نفت مخزن و بهره برداری
در ساخت هواپیما و در شرکت ایران خودرو چرا؟هوا یک سیال است 
در صنایع پتروشیمی 
تا دلت بخواد دستشون بازه برا کار
بعد ابهت مکانیک تو ریاضی از همه بالاتره

----------


## Ultra

> لطف کنید جواب سوال رو بدید تفره نرید
> 
> اگه دو سه نفر در اطراف شما نتوستن به اینده روشنی برسن دلیل بر بد بودنشون نیست
> 
> این رشته ها اگه رو مهارت هاش کار بشه و علاوه بر دانشگاه دنبال یادگیری فراتر باشید میشه نون و اب حسابی دراورد
> 
> این رشته ها جزو 5 رشته برتر فنی هستند از لحاظ درامد و گستردگی . حالا اگه تو ایران اشباع شده و خیلی ها گیر کردن توش
> 
> و راننده تاکسی شدن دلیل بر بد بودنش نیست


کی گفت بده؟

چرا جو میدی؟

امثال این تاپیک تو این انجمن زیاد بوده

بگرد مطالعه کن 

یا علی

----------

